# [SOLVED] Property 'Wacom Rotation' does not exist in Intuos4

## stayka

I have a little problem setting up my Wacom Intuos 4 graphic tablet. 

I have a Gentoo Linux Kernel 3.12.13 and set CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=y and CONFIG_HID_WACOM=y as required. 

I installed x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom (version 0.23.0) and dev-libs/libwacom (version 0.7.1)

The Intuos 4 tablet and the stylus show up and work in GIMP, but as I'm a lefty, I need to rotate the tablet by 180 degrees. 

But that's what I get when I try the rotate option:

```
xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" rotate half

Property 'Wacom Rotation' does not exist on device.
```

xsetwacom --list gives

```
Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus                id: 10  type: STYLUS    

Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser                id: 11  type: ERASER    

Wacom Intuos4 6x9 cursor                id: 12  type: CURSOR    

Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad                   id: 13  type: PAD 
```

xsetwacom --get "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" all gives

```
Property 'Wacom Tablet Area' does not exist on device.

'Button' requires exactly 1 value(s).

Property 'Wacom Debug Levels' does not exist on device.

Property 'Wacom Debug Levels' does not exist on device.

Option "Suppress" "2"

Option "RawSample" "4"

Property 'Wacom Pressurecurve' does not exist on device.

Option "Mode" "Absolute"

Property 'Wacom Hover Click' does not exist on device.

Option "Touch" "off"

Option "Gesture" "off"

Option "ZoomDistance" "0"

Option "ScrollDistance" "0"

Option "TapTime" "250"

Property 'Wacom Proximity Threshold' does not exist on device.

Property 'Wacom Rotation' does not exist on device.

Option "RelWheelUp" "button +5 "

Option "RelWheelDown" "+4 "

Option "AbsWheelUp" "+4 "

Option "AbsWheelDown" "+5 "

Option "AbsWheel2Up" "+4 "

Option "AbsWheel2Down" "+5 "

Option "StripLeftUp" "+4 "

Option "StripLeftDown" "+5 "

Option "StripRightUp" "+4 "

Option "StripRightDown" "+5 "

Option "Threshold" "27"

Option "ToolType" "660"

Option "ToolSerial" "0"

Option "ToolID" "0"

Option "ToolSerialPrevious" "0"

Option "BindToSerial" "0"

Option "TabletID" "185"
```

By googling I didn't find anything that a Wacom Intuos 4 should not be able to be rotated (in the Wacom manual accompanying the tablet, they say there is no problem to set it up for left-hand use with MS Windows as a driver CD is included, but I can't test this as I don't have any windows machine at home) - so does anyone have an idea how I can convince xsetwacom that the "Rotation" option should be available?Last edited by stayka on Mon Jun 16, 2014 12:23 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gerard27

I have a bamboo wacom tablet.

When I do xsetwacom --list parameters I don't see anything about rotation.

However I installed kde-misc/wacomtablet which in kde system settings allows me to rotate it.

I'm not a lefty but I wanted the USB cable to be on the right,closer to the box and not clutter my desk.

Hope this is of any use to you.

Gerard.

----------

## stayka

Thank you for the idea. The only drawback is that I only use fluxbox and don't have kde installed on my system. Is there a way to use wacomtablet via fluxbox?

----------

## gerard27

Hi stayka,

I am using kde for about 10 years now.

I tried razor-qt but althoug it could be mixed with many kde programs wacomtablet couldn't be set.

There is now lxqt which might.

Lxde and razor-qt teamed up.

Qt is needed to run kde apps.

Fluxbox I've never used,if it's not qt based it will never run wacomtablet.

Gerard.

----------

## stayka

Well, I'm using fluxbox ever since I had Gentoo Linux, which is quite a while now, too, but I have to admit I never checked whether it is qt-based or not *sheepish grin*. 

If I would emerge kdebase-meta, could I then somehow run this wacomtablet application as standalone somehow? I have to admit, I haven't fully understood what exactly it is in the first place as there is no manual entry for "wacomtablet" nor is there any possibility to just run it somehow.

----------

## gerard27

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=114856

Plse take a look at the link.

It also has an icon for your panel.

When you right click it it'll bring up the configure window from system-settings.

Gerard.

PS The pictures in the link are outdated.

----------

## stayka

Aaaaarggllll.... I finally found the solution and it is totally trivial... My thanks go to Favux from ubuntuforums.org. Also thanks to you, gerard82, for your time and patience! *bows*

So here's the solution: 

The pad does not rotate. Instead use stylus which will also rotate the eraser. 

So using 

```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos4 6x9 stylus" Rotate half
```

solves the problem and one can now turn the Wacom tablet around so that the buttons are on the right side for lefthand use.

----------

